# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Fluturimi: Natyra dhe Shkenca

## Iliri88

Deshiroj te shkruaj ketu ne kete teme per fluturimin, per evolucionin e fluturimit te vertebroreve (kafsheve kurrizore sic jane shpendet) dhe insekteve.  Dua te shkruaj per endrren dhe historine e perpjekjeve te njeriut per te arritur lirine e fluturimit.  Keto shkrime jane te bazuara ne artikuj te perkthyer nga gjuha angleze dhe ne leximet personale rreth shkences se fluturimit.  Shpresoj te jete nje diskutim interesant ne forum dhe ftoj te gjithe te shtojne diturine dhe mendimet e tyre rreth shkences dhe natyres se fluturimit.  Deshiroj te shkruaj ne menyre kronologjike duke filluar me evolucionin e hershem te fluturimit dhe biomekaniken qe ben te mundur nje levizje te tille.



C'fare eshte fluturimi?  Ne fjalorin anglez, 'flight' eshte levizja e nje objektit nepermjet atmosferes (ajrit)  dhe hapesires (kozmike).

Para se ti futem evolucionit te fluturimit, duhet te flasim per menyrat e levizjes ne ajr.

E para eshte parashutja.  Renja drejt tokes eshte parashutje edhe kur behet pa ndihmen e parashutes.  Cdo objekt ka mundesine per nje levizje te tille e cila pa ndihmen e parashutes dergon ne perplasje te forte me siperfaqen e planetit.

E dyta forme e levizjes ne ajr eshte rreshqitja ne ajr.  Ndryshimi ne mes parashutjes dhe rreshqitjes ka te beje me kendin e renjes drejt tokes i cili eshte 45 grade ose me i vogel.  P.sh. kur hedh nje aeroplan te bere nga letra, ky objekt leviz ne drejtim horizontal per ca kohe derisa arrin siperfaqen e tokes.  Parashutja dhe rreshqitja jane te kontrolluara nga graviteti dhe mund te arrihen jo vetem nga kafshet por edhe nga objektet e hedhura ne ajr.

Fluturimi eshte forma e trete e levizjes ne ajr dhe kjo eshte biomekanike ne nayre.  Fluturimi ka te beje me perdorimin e muskujve special per te rrahur krahet me shpejtesine e duhur per te ngritur nje peshe ne ajr.  Fluturimi eshte forma me e perdorur nga shpendet dhe insektet per te levizur ne ajr.  Nje forme tjeter ne anglisht quhet "soaring" per te cilen gjeta si perkthim gjithashtu fjalen "fluturim" ne fjalorin shqip.  Kjo forme e levizjes perdoret kryesisht nga shpendet e medhenj per shkak te peshes se rende.  Gjate ketij lloj fluturimit, shpendet nuk rrahin krahet por qendrojne ne ajr me krahe te hapur per kohe shume te gjata dhe i rrahin krahet vetem per te zbritur ne toke dhe per tu ngritur ne ajr.  Gjithashtu nganjehere i rrahin krahet per te rregulluar drejtimin dhe nivelin e lartesise.  Ndryshimi me rreshqitjen ka te beje me kontrollimin nga ana e shpendit jo vetem te drejtimit te levizjes, por edhe me kontrollimin e pikes se uljes ne toke.

Do te vazhdoj me evolucionin e fluturimit ne vertebroret....


I

----------


## Iliri88

Per evolucionin e fluturimit, sot ka dy teori.  E para teori thote qe fluturimi ka evoluar nga "lartesia drejt tokes" dhe e dyte "nga toka drejt lartesise."  Ata qe besojne ne teorine e pare, tregojne se fluturimi ka filluar me zbritjen e kafsheve te ndryshme nga pemet.  Me kalimin e kohes, rreshqitja ne ajr beri te mundur zhvillimin e kraheve fluturues qe kur hapen vepronin si nje parashute i cili ngadalsonte renjen ne toke.  Me kalimin e kohes, keto kafshe mesuan qe edhe ti rrahin krahet ne menyre qe ta zgjasin qendrimin e tyre ne ajr.  Teoria e dyte tregon se fluturimi evuloi si pasoje e mundimit te kafsheve per te shpetuar nga predatoret, per te arritur shpejtesine e duhur per te sulmuar gjahun, per tu ngjitur mbi objekte te ndryshme, etj.  Keto kafshe kane patur dy krahe ne forme pedalesh te cilat i rrahnin per te shpejtuar vrapimin e tyre.  Me kalimin e kohes krahet u zhvilluan ne mjete te fluturimit duke bere te mundur ngritjen e plote te kafshes nga siperfaqja e tokes.

Sipas zbulimeve te fosileve, tek vertebroret, fluturimi ka evoluar vetem 3 here gjate historise se tyre 500 milion vjecare ne planetin tone.  Grupet e vertebroreve qe zhvilluan fluturimin jane: pterozauret, shpendet , dhe lakuriqet e nates  (chiroptera) te cilet bien ne kategorine e gjitareve dhe jo te shpendeve ne shkencen e zoologjise.  (Gjitaret jane kafshet gjak-ngrohta te klases Mammalia te ciles i takojme edhe ne sipas shkences se zoologjise.  Keto kafshe karakterizohen nga floket apo qimet qe mbulojne pjese te trupit, dhe femrat kane gjinje per prodhimin e qumshtit me te cilin ushqejne te vegjlit.)

Te paret ne mesin e vertebroreve qe kane fluturuar kane qene pterozauret  (pterosaur vjen nga fjala greke qe do te thote "hardhuce me krahe") ne epoken Jurassic.  Fosilet  e tyre u zbuluan ne shekullin e 18-te.  Ne fillim te zbulimit te fosileve shkencetaret besuan qe pterosaurs kane qene nje deshtim ne evolucionin e fluturimit per shkak te trupit te tyre.  Por studime te mevonshme treguan qe ata kishin qene fluturues shume te afte dhe se kane jetuar mbi planetin tone per mese 100 milion vjet, pra nje sukses i evolucionit te fluturimit.  Pterozauret jane pjese e grupit te zvarranikeve sic jane krokodilet dhe dinozauret. Anetaret e grupit te pterozureve kane ndryshuar nga madhesia e tyre.  Me i madhi nga te gjithe ka qene Quetzalcoatlus i cili eshte emeruar mbas zotit fluturues te Aztekeve te lashte.    Sipas zbulimeve te fosileve, krahet e ketij pterozaur kane arritur gjer ne 12 metra.  Kjo kafshe fluturuese ka perdorur ngritjen e ajrit te ngrohte nga siperfaqja e tokes per te fluturuar dhe krahet nuk i ka rrahur shpesh.  Duke qene se pterosauret jane pasardhes te Scleromochlus i cilie jetoi ne epoken Triasike dhe kishte krahe ne forme pedalesh, shkencetaret besojne qe pterozauret i pershtaten teorise se dyte te fluturimit pra "nga toka lart" dhe jo nga lartesia ne toke.

Dimorphodon: Njeni nga pterosauret e hershem.

----------


## Iliri88

Vazhdojme me fluturimin e shpendeve:

Fosilet me te hershme te shpendeve sygjerojne qe shpendi i pare ka qene Archaeopteryx i cile ka qene ne historine e evolucionit tranzicioni ne mes zvarranikeve dhe shpendeve.  Fosilet e ketij shpendi jane zbuluar ne Gjermanine jugore dhe besohen te jene 150 milion vjecare.  Shkenca e ka pranuar plotsisht qe Archaeoopteryx eshte nje forme e tranzicionit ne mes te zvarranikeve dhe shpendeve, pra te evolimit te zvarranikeve drejt shpendeve ne epoken Jurassic (150 milion vjet mepare).  Ky shpend ngjasonte me teper me dinozauret sesa me shpendet e sotem sepse kishte nje sternum (asht te gjoksit) te rrafshet dhe nje bisht te gjate te perbere nga kocat.  Ne krahet e tij, ky shpend i hershem kishte kthetra  pra jo vetem ne kembe sic kane shpendet sot.  Sidoqofte, puplat ne krahet e tij e benin kete shpend te ngjasonte me shpendet e sotem.  Forma te tjera te tranzicionit ne mes zvarranikeve dhe shpendeve kane egzistuar gjate epokes se mevonshme te Cretaceous sic jane [Confuciusornis] dhe Sinornis.  Keta te fundit konsiderohen nga shkencetaret si pjese e tranzicionit te plote ne mes zvarranikeve dhe shpendeve.  Shpendet evoluan nga zvarraniket dykembesh gjate miliona viteve te epokes Jurassic dhe Cretaceous.  Permirsimi i aftesive fluturuese te shpendeve vazhdoi gjate gjithe historise se evolucionit duke i kthyer ata ne disa nga fluturuesit me te afte te natyres..  Evolucioni i shpendeve eshte njena nga bazat themelore te teorise se evolucionit.

Adaptimi i shpendeve per fluturimin eshte i qarte nga eshtrat e tyre te holla por te fuqishme, dhe nga forma e ashtit te gjoksit (sternum)  qe lejon per ndertimin e muskujve qe perdoren per te rrahur krahet.  Duhet permendur qe evolucioni i shpendeve gjithashtu solli edhe lloje shpendesh te cilet nuk jane fluturues.  P.sh. pinguinet nuk fluturojne por studimi i tyre tregon qe levizja e tyre nen uje eshte i ngjashem me levizjen e shpendeve ne fluturim.  Fluturimi dhe mos-fluturimi i shpendeve ka te beje me adaptimin e tyre ne mjedisin ku jetonin dhe nivelin e nevojes per te fluturuar.  Gjate historise se evolucionit te shpendeve, nje pjese e tyre gjeten mjedise ne te cilat ushqimi mund te sigurohej pa ndihmen e fluturimit (p.sh. pinguinet).  Ne vend te adaptimit per te fluturuar drejt vendeve te ngrohta (migrimi) shpend te tille bene adaptim drejt temperaturave te ulta.

----------


## Iliri88

Grupi i fundit nga vertebroret qe ka zhvilluar fluturimin e plote eshte Lakuriqi i Nates. Chiroptera eshte unike nga te gjitha kafshet fluturuese.  Eshte i vetmi nga gjitaret te kete zhvilluar fluturimin e plote dhe ndersa shpendet perdorin syte per tu orjentuar gjate fluturimit, lakuriqi i nates perdor degjimin si mjet kryesor te orjentimit.  Shikoni me kujdes strukturen e kraheve te lakuriqit te nates.  Ata perbehen nga nje membrane dhe mbeshteten nga gishtate e zgjatur.  Origjina evolucionare e lakuriqit te nates eshte jo plotsisht e sigurte sepse fosilet e tyre jane shume te rralla.  Fosilet me te hershme te lakuriqeve te nates te zbuluara gjer tani vijne nga epoka Eocene (50 milion vjet mepare) dhe tregojne se qe nga ajo epoke chiroptera nuk ka ndryshuar shume.  Shkencetaret nuk kane arritur te sjellin konkluzione per origjinen e lakuriqit te nates por mendojne qe ai vjen nga nje paraardhes qe jetonte ne peme (arboreal) dhe i cili ka zbritur nga pema duke rreshqitur ne ajr.  Nese kjo eshte e vertete, atehere lakuriqet e nates do te ishin nga ata qe mbeshtesin teorine e pare te origjines se fluturimit pra "nga lartesia poshte."  Sic permenda mesiper, largpamesia e lakuriqeve te nates eshte shume e dobet ne krahasim me shpendet por degjimi i tyre eshte shume i mire.  Kjo do ti bente lakuriqet e nates nje gjah te lehte per shpendet e medhenj por lakuriqet e nates bejne shumicen e levizjes se tyre ajrore gjate nates.   Ndersa nga paraqitja lakuriqet e nates ngjasojne me minjet, faktikisht ata nuk jane te aferm me minjet.  Megjithese origjina e tyre nuk eshte arritur te kuptohet akoma nga shkencetaret,, lakuriqet e nates jane nder kafshet me te sukseseshme te grupit Mammalia.  Gjinden sot ne planetin tone rreth 1000 lloje te tyre dhe perbejne 25% te te gjitha llojeve ne klasen Mammalia.  Patjeter kjo ka te beje me aftesine e tyre per te fluturuar.  Fluturimi i tyre gjate nates i ka shpetuar nga shpendet e medhenj, predatoret e dites, dhe nga shumica e kafsheve te tjera predatore te nates te cilat presin per gjahun e tyre ne toke dhe jo ne ajr.

Me permbledhjen shume te shkurter te ketyre tre grupeve perfundon fluturimi i vertebroreve.  Do vazhdoj me fluturimin e insekteve i cili eshte nje subjekt me i veshtire per shkak te natyres se komplikuar dhe shumllojshmerise se insekteve fluturuese.  Shume libra jane shkruajtur per fluturimin e insekteve.

p.s.  Korrigjimet e gabimeve jane te mirepritura ne kete teme.  Ne fund te temes kam per te vendosur nje liste te burimeve te perdorura. :lakuriq nate:

----------


## Iliri88

Vazhdojme me evolucionin e insekteve fluturues:

Insektet kane qene nder te paret organizma te cilet kaluan nga uji ne toke.  Disa nga me te hershmit  te cilet kane ecur mbi toke dhe kane marre oksigjen nga ajri kane qene akrepet (Scorpius), Centipeda, dhe Millipeda.  Keta besohet nga shkencetaret qe te kene qene mbi toke 400 milion vjet mepare.  Fosilet me te vjetra te insekteve te cilat tregojne krahe fluturues dhe zhvillime te tjera vijne nga epoka Carboniferous (350 milion vjet mepare.)  

Njena nga organet me unike te insekteve jane syte e tyre te cilet quhen (Compound Eyes) pra sy te komplikuar.  Evolucioni i syve te insekteve eshte i ndryshem nga ai i syrit te vertebroreve i cili quhet sy i thjesht (Simple Eye.)  Ketu meposhte jane disa foto te syrit te insekteve:

Diagram i syrit kompleks

Foto e syrit kompleks

Foto e zmadhuar e syrit kompleks

Nje pjese e mire e insekteve kane jo vetem syrin kompleks por edhe syrin e thjeshte.  Por arsyeja per nje sy te tille nuk eshte e qarte tek shkencetaret sepse gjate eksperimenteve, insekteve te cilave u mbulohet syri i thjeshte, nuk u ndryshohet aspak orjentimi dhe mundesia per te pare.

 Nje diagram i karkalecit i cili ka si syrin kompleks ashtu edhe syrin e thjeshte

Duhet permendur qe ne disa grupe insektesh, sic eshte p.sh. bleta, syri i thjeshte perdoret edhe per orjentim.  Gjate eksperimentit te mbylljes se syrit te thjeshte te bletes, bleta e humb orjentimin e levizjes.  Arsyeja e vertete e perdorimit te te dy syve nuk eshte plotsisht e qarte por mendohet qe syri i thjeshte perdoret per te matur intensitetin e drites dhe per te lejuar qartesi ne shikimin e objekteve ne vende ku ka drite dhe hije sic jane pyjet.

Do te vazhdoj temen me evolucionin e kraheve te insekteve dhe strukturen e tyre.

----------


## Akus

Teper interesant Ilir.

Dicka me ben teper pershtypje tek ti.Nga shkrimet e tua kam vene re qe nuk je besimtar dhe pakashume urren fene dhe normalisht ketu perfshihen edhe prifterinje dhe hoxhallaret , mirepo nga ANA TJETER TI JE KTHYER NE NJE PRIFT TE TEORISE SE EVOLUCIONIT.Te gjitha shkrimet e mesiperme nuk jane gje tjeter vec spekullime dhe hipoteza , pra asgje nuk eshte e vertetuar.
Arkeopterixi i famshem eshte subjekt i debateve te shumta ne rang shkencetaresh , ndersa ti vjen dhe na predikon me siguri per evolimin e fluturimit.

Meqe paske interes ne flturim une po te ve pak ne levizje.Dua te me tregosh pak se si u arrit ndryshiumi total i mushkerive tek zogjte.Nese nuk e di po te tregoj se mushkerite e zogjve jane komplet ndryshe nga ato te kafsheve te tjera

 Anatomia e zogjve është krejt e ndryshme nga ajo e zvarranikëve, të cilët supozohen si paraar- dhësit e tyre. Mushkëritë e zogjve funksionojnë në mënyrë shumë të ndryshme nga gjallesat që jetojnë në tokë. Te kafshët që jetojnë në tokë procesi i frymëmarrjes dhe frymënxjerrjes kryhet në të njëjtën enë frymëmarrjeje. Zogjtë, nga ana tjetër, kanë një sistem krejt të ndryshëm frymëma- rrjeje; ajri hyn në mushkëri nga përpara dhe del nga prapa. Ky dizenjim kaq i ndryshëm gjendet vetëm te zogjtë, të cilët kanë nevojë për sasi të mëdha oksigjeni gjatë fluturimit. Eshtë e pamundur që një strukturë e tillë të evoluojë nga një mushkëri zvarraniku

----------


## Iliri88

Akus,

Nese me jep kohe, edhe per kete subjekt do te flas kur te flas per biomekaniken e fluturimit.  Tani ne bote ka dy teori.  Njena eshte ajo e Evolucionit, tjetra e Incestit.  Per mua, evolucioni duket me i pershtatshem per shpjegimin e jetes.  Ate te incestit mund ta debatojme tek teologjia.

Faleminderit

----------


## Akus

Pa tjeter , as une nuk dua te dal nga tema , por besoj se e kupton qe po sillesh ne te njejten menyre si besimtaret e "incestit" sepse evolucioni eshte teper larg te te qenit i vertetuar shkencerisht.Megjithate ti vazhdo pune , une do jem teper i interesuar te debatojme miqesisht

----------

